# New pics of the vvl powered nx2000



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Here go some new pics. this car will be going into the shop soon for body work and a paint job. Plus I have ordered some other engine goodies. More to come.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

oh man...i love that shit


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Looks good, Bobby! Hopefully I've have an SE-R and an NX2K in the near future. Your car has been quite an inspiration for me.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

thanks guys. This car will be turning heads this summer once it's done. Between the body kit and engine mods i have planned. It will be something to look at.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

I was under the impression it was being sold.. glad to see you keep it man, its a beuatiful work


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Chuck said:


> I was under the impression it was being sold.. glad to see you keep it man, its a beuatiful work




I was selling it but it was like 60 degrees the other day and I got to finally take anice ride with the tops off that and the sound of the vvl kicking in makes me want to keep it forever.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

what headers did u use for your sr20ve


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> what headers did u use for your sr20ve


*header 

done take a gander in his sig, at the install.....

http://www.teamserious.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=174&hl=


----------



## novascotia nx (Feb 18, 2003)

Nice ride good work!! My dream nx setup with 20ve.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> what headers did u use for your sr20ve



Those are the HS 

i am waiting for the gen 6 :cheers:


----------



## 1993NX1600canadian (Jun 11, 2003)

*Wow!*

Your car is F....... amazing. Was the original engine a SR20DE or GA16DE?
I am thinking about swapping my GA16DE for a SR16VE. Is it possible? If so, is it expensive and I am not talking about the engine (I've that I can get one for 3900$ canadian in MTL), but the labor and the numerous parts needed?

:cheers:


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

Nice Car!!!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

"Thanks,


As for the the ga16 ti sr16 swap. I really don't think it's worth it unless you have time and money. It can be done buy you will need a lot of parts.
My car was a sr20de. The swap was straight through and not as bad as I thought it was going to be.


:fluffy:


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Listen to Bobby...he knows I was gonna do the swap too, but it would be way too expensive for me. Better off buying a ser with a blown engine and doing it that way.....or turbo the ga16.


----------



## 1993NX1600canadian (Jun 11, 2003)

*Ok?*



andre said:


> Listen to Bobby...he knows I was gonna do the swap too, but it would be way too expensive for me. Better off buying a ser with a blown engine and doing it that way.....or turbo the ga16.




With an SR20DE origine car, is it almost plug and play for the swap, because I've heard people around here say that about the swap for the SR20DET?

P.S. I saw a video of a dyno pull of a G20 powered by a SR20VE on nissanperformancemag.com. It must [email protected]!#@#! amazing in a NX, because of the low weight and handling caracteristics.


----------

